# Screw Length Recommendations



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Screw length, spacing, prime before and after texture, floating corners and ceilings, etc.: http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you Gary!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You're welcome. That is one of those sites you can re-read many times and still learn something new. I know I do, and you *can* teach an old dog new tricks!

Be safe, Gary


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

This link isn't working now. What screw length should I use for 1/2" drywall walls? Been using 1 1/4", are 1" acceptable?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I would stick with the 1 1/4's pesonally. I also wouldn't hesitate to use 1 1/4's for 1/2 or 5/8 sheetrock.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep, 1-1/8 min.: new link- enjoy! 
http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-2010.html

Gary


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you guys again!


----------

